# Been awhile - New Labs ?



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey - Can't believe it's been so long since I've been here. A lot going on since the middle of August 2011 with me and lab results have been up and down since Dec. 2010, but will get to that in another post.

You would think I'd have this figured out by now since being diagnosed with Graves/hyper in 2006 ..... But I don't 

Just received results of my labs and my Endo upped my Tapazole from 5mg to 7.5, with new labs in 4-5 weeks. I don't feel bad - don't feel hypo or hyper. So trying to figure out from my labs what I am ??

Thanks

Tsh - 0.021 Low (Ref Range 0.450-4.500)
Free T4 - 1.46 (Ref Range 0.82 - 1.77)
Free T3 - 4.4 (Ref Range 2.0 - 4.4)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Hey - Can't believe it's been so long since I've been here. A lot going on since the middle of August 2011 with me and lab results have been up and down since Dec. 2010, but will get to that in another post.
> 
> You would think I'd have this figured out by now since being diagnosed with Graves/hyper in 2006 ..... But I don't
> 
> ...


You may at times feel a wee bit hyper but overall, the numbers look good!

How is your pulse and your heart? Are you on a beta-blocker? Is your doc checking your liver enzymes regularily for any problems from the Tapazole?


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Andros - Thanks for the reply. I am on Toprol XL (placed on it in 2004 before Graves diagnoses in 06). I have a great Endo who checks my labs on a regular basis, including the LTF's.

I guess I may feel a wee bit hyper at times, as you said : ) Pulse, heart rate good most of the times, except when drinking more caffeine than I should. Other than that, I have really felt pretty good since my diagnosis in Aug. 2006 ! I know it could be so much worse, for that I'm very thankful. This is just a small bump in the road.

I will be having thyroid surgery in the future. Up until the end of Dec. 2010 everything was going well with my levels, then everything seem to go crazy. My hematocrit started dropping, not real low, but below normal, and that's when my Endo started checking CBC, LTF's, along with my thyroid levels every 2-3 months. Over the past several months, it was like I had to start over again adjusting my Tapazole dose. I was upped to 30 mg for a couple of months (highest dose I was ever on) and now I am down to the 7.5.

To be on med's was my choice but now I think I am ready for surgery. I ask my Endo what she would do and her reply was she would have done it a long time ago. So I feel it's time since I'm back at the starting point again. I totally trust my Endo and know that she will choose the best surgeon for me.

I've had a new development recently and will be seeing a Rhemuatologist on Nov.28 (couldn't get in sooner). I had some petechia or purpura come up on my legs the middle of August, that lasted a few weeks. My Endo ran a CBC to see if my platelets were low but everything came back normal ranges. She referred me to my Internist who ran some tests, including an ANA which came back as a weak positive. So that's where the RA doctor comes in. I haven't had any more spots since Sept. 3 (took a week of Prednisone) and I have no other symptoms at all ! There was some microscopic blood in my urine, but right now my Internist doesn't feel follow up is necessary at this time, since I had the same thing in 2004 and everything checked out okay when I went to a Urologist. I will have it rechecked when I have lab work in a few weeks. From what I do know at this point is that the ANA can be indicative of Lupus among other things.

Like I said, I feel good


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Hey Andros - Thanks for the reply. I am on Toprol XL (placed on it in 2004 before Graves diagnoses in 06). I have a great Endo who checks my labs on a regular basis, including the LTF's.
> 
> I guess I may feel a wee bit hyper at times, as you said : ) Pulse, heart rate good most of the times, except when drinking more caffeine than I should. Other than that, I have really felt pretty good since my diagnosis in Aug. 2006 ! I know it could be so much worse, for that I'm very thankful. This is just a small bump in the road.
> 
> ...


Some meds can cause the purpura. And yes, you understand the ANA correctly. It's presence is "suggestive" of a myriad of things. Hopefully the Rheumatologist will do further in-depth testing.

Please don't stay away so long and keep us in the loop!


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks. I will !


----------

